
In a Recent Simulation, a Coronavirus Killed 65M People - imlina
https://futurism.com/recent-simulation-coronavirus-killed-65-million-people
======
dkrudy
The assumptions are comical. Clickbait fear mongering.

~~~
imlina
The assumption is also that hacker news readers are not subjected to fear
mongering but I guess that assumption of mine was also comical.

Assumptions here obviously won’t be 100% accurate given it’s a simulation
conducted 2 months before outbreak.

The point of this exercise is “what if” and seeing if useful extrapolations
can be drawn from tweaking the variables.

